# Tickers!



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Just trying to see if my ticker has worked!
If not i will scream


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Can not see your ticker................hang on whilst i cover my ears before you scream..............


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to add ticker to my profile?

I have set one up and copy/pasted from ticker site the reference into my profile but still not showing.

I want one now!

Thanks Emma
(sore throat from screaming!)


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

You might not have enough space for a ticker & might have to remove some of your signature.

Just under the box where you are adding the ticker it will tell you how many charecters you have left.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

You have enough space for a ticker but you have put it on your ticker wall not in your signature 
Also you havent copied the correct code to use, you need the one that  has img on the ends of it 

xx


----------

